# Got my call from Prariewolf



## drooby30 (May 17, 2012)

Got my call in the mail today from prariewolf and it got here pretty fast for being overseas. The call sounds AH-MAZING and I would highly recommend it. I'm a beginner and I'm loving it already.


----------



## drooby30 (May 17, 2012)

Yes I did, but I ordered one before I won the set.


----------



## drooby30 (May 17, 2012)

It's the one on the far right.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Those are sweet Drew ! You're really gonna love 'em. I have the dual sound also and it's a versatile call and easy to use especially being new to it.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

The PrairieWolf turns out some wonderful calls alright. I have a pair of his enclosed reed models that he forgot to sanforize and they shrunk to incredibly small size. These little buggers are really sweet, and you can carry em in your shirt pocket if you want. Dynamite comes in small packages sometimes ya know.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

thanks guys for the compliments, thought I would point out something on the dual sound(reed) call. If you use on a single lanyard it makes a great handle for a coyote drag.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

drooby30 said:


> Got my call in the mail today from prariewolf and it got here pretty fast for being overseas. The call sounds AH-MAZING and I would highly recommend it. I'm a beginner and I'm loving it already.


 How do you like the double sound raspy one? Its wicked sounding eh! I'm going out Sat and Sun to an area that no one calls. Hopefully one will poke his head up and Im going to ring his eye.


----------

